# Help with good choice of substrate (for planted tank)



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi!

I am going to set up a 144l Planted tank in the end of this year, or maybe a little earlier hopefully! It is 60cm high, 60cm wide and 40cm deep.

I want to use ADA's Aquasoil substrate, but have never used something like this before.
Are there any differense between Africa, Malaya and Amazonia (except colour)? How long time does the sand stay nice (not crushed)? How often do I have to change substrate?
How shall I mix my bottom? I guess my bottom will content mostly AS, but are you adding something more then just AS into your tanks?
I have read a little and I would belive it could be fine with Powersand Special in the bottom (2l), then Tourmaline BC (how much?), ADA Clear Super (how much?) and ADA Aquasoil at the end/top (18l).

Anyone having excpirience of Tropica Plantsubstrate under the ADA sand, or will it be some chemical reactoin then?

How doed PMDD works with ADA substrate?

I have heard something about the AS lower pH and KH, how long time does it take to make it normal? Can I add plants from the beginning? fishes too, or do I have to wait longer before I add them to the tank? (guess so)

Please help me!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to plan my tank-sunstrate like this (if there's no big misstake somewhere):

From bottom to top Substrate:
Tourmaline BC (how much?)
Power Sand Special S (2l)
Clear Super (how much?)
Bacter 100 (how much?)
Aqua Soil Amazonia (2*9l)

Do you think I should change anything? or is it a good soloution?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hej, valkommen! 


You want to just sprinkle sparingly on the bottom all the powder formulae(Tourmaline, Bacter 100, Clear Super, etc). Then add the Power Sand Special. BTW, PS already contain Bacter 100 and Clear Super, but I guess it doesn't hurt to add more. With the 60cm, one bag of 9L Amazonia is plenty. I suggest to also get a 3L bag of Amazonia Powder just to finish things off nicely. We basically have the same set up So believe me, your plants will grow like weeds!


As for diff Aquasoils, it comes down to personal preference. Not much difference among the three. Not so major to make one superior than the other. 

You can add PMDD as part of your fertilizing regimen. It works. I use it sometimes, along with ADA Brighty and Step Series. They are great and easy to use. 

In terms of changing substrates, opinions will vary. Some people change to brand new when changing their aquascapes. Other save them. It is really up to you. There is no right answer. 


Changing water is a good idea. It even says so in ADA Aquasoil manual in the bag Change 1/3 water everyday during 1st week. Change 1/3 water every other day 2nd week. And go from there. Don't add fish until after 4 weeks, or when conditions in the tank finally becomes stable(pH, CO2 level, nutrient, etc...)

Good luck and post pictures soon!

Hej da


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

im just using florite and everythings rooting great


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Great Paul! 

Ok, I did not really understood it before, but is the size of the single grains smaller in the 3l bags than in the 9l bags? I surely belive it is better to have some smaller size of the Aqua Soil, it would probobly be easier to plant plants like Glosso and HC in it  Or are there another "powder"-type too?

Yeas, I red Clear Super and Bacter 100 is included into Power Sand, but I thought it would not hurt with little more 

Do you guys belive this substrate get crushed easily? How often do you "need" to change it? 1 year, 2 year?


I will use PMDD and EasyLife ProFito as micro nutrient. I am not going to use any ADA nutrients.

Should I not add any plants or ferts in the first 4 weeks? Sounds like it will come alges  but it probobly wont then


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Leonard said:


> Great Paul!
> 
> Ok, I did not really understood it before, but is the size of the single grains smaller in the 3l bags than in the 9l bags? I surely belive it is better to have some smaller size of the Aqua Soil, it would probobly be easier to plant plants like Glosso and HC in it  Or are there another "powder"-type too?
> 
> ...


Leonard, the 3L and 9L are just different sized bags; the grain size is the same. But there IS a finer type called Aquasoil Powder and they are available in 3L and 9L bags as well. That is what I meant by adding Aquasoil Powder(3L bag) on top as a final layer. I suggest this because it is a 60-cm you have which is not a big tank. So a finer substrate would make everything look better and in proportion. I did this with mine and I do not regret it.

As for aquasoil being easily crushed, since it is a soil type afterall it will become softer in the long run. But that will not become a problem because they are still pretty tough. When you decide to remove them in the future, just use a shop vacuum; it makes getting substrates out much easier and faster.

For fertilizers, you can add whatever you want to, as long as you be sure they are suitable for aquatic plants and will not cause harm to the fish/invertebrates.

You can add plants from day one. No problem. The emphasis by ADA is to do frequent water change. This is to offset any imbalance caused by drop in pH and KH due to Aquasoil. Like I said(and also the instruction from Aquasoil), do about 1/3 water change 1st week, everyday. 2nd and 3rd week, use your own assessment and decrease water change frequency(maybe once every two days).

At the same time, don't forget to clean the glass and cut away any leaves you see that have algae. And that you are all set. Have fun and show us pix soon


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok then I belive I have everything under controll, so far  I will ask if I wonder anything esle!  Thanks for helping


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I should not clean Aqua Soil before putting it into my tank?

Should I add some nitrification bacterias in the beginning, or should I wait to add them until after 3 weeks (when the Aqua Soil is washed out)? I belive I will not add any bacterias if the tank have been running with plants and ferts in 3 weeks already  It is probobly runned in by that time.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Leonard said:


> I guess I should not clean Aqua Soil before putting it into my tank?
> 
> Should I add some nitrification bacterias in the beginning, or should I wait to add them until after 3 weeks (when the Aqua Soil is washed out)? I belive I will not add any bacterias if the tank have been running with plants and ferts in 3 weeks already  It is probobly runned in by that time.


Don't rinse Aqua Soil.

You can add mulm etc. to kickstart the maturation process. Aqua Soil also produces ammonia so that will help the nitrogen cycle too.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I will add Bacter 100 so I belive that is enough =)


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, Leonard, do NOT rinse AS. Also, you are right. Bacter 100 has all the nitrifying bacteria you will need to get the tank cycled. 

Just be religious about doing water changes, especially the first 2 weeks. You will be fine


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi again! Just now I have got the ADA stuff's at home! I have got 2*9l ADA AquaSoil Amazonia, PowerSand Special S, Bacter 100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Brighty K, Green Brighty Step 1, ECA, Green Gain and Green Bacter. 
I have changed (as you see) my mind and I will use ADA ferts in the beginning, at least. I will see what to do later... To complement ADA ferts I will aslo use Tropica's ferts and probobly some PMDD.
I am planning to start the tank in April 2008, so you (and I !!!) have to keep calm 

I will also use only AquaSoil Amazonia original in i smaller 24 liter tank, with shrimps and mosses. I will do water changes every day first week, WC every second day second week and after that trap off to WC once a week!


----------

